# My 5 month old Golden Retriever puppy will attack me!



## DixieRosesMama (Aug 4, 2012)

I've owned several GR's in my 60 plus years and bred one of my dogs who had 8 puppies. The worst attitude I've ever gotten was from a 9 month old female who decided she was going to try to be the Alpha. It guess it was totally my fault because she never gave my ex-husband or my daughter any problem. If I wanted to make the bed and Sadie was laying on it, she would growl at me when I tried to move her. She tried to bite me in the face when I was playing with her once. I just let her know right away with a firm "no" that her behavior was unacceptable. It took a few times, but she finally realized that she wasn't going to get away with bullying me or trying to be the "boss". This is just my personal opinion, but I think some of the puppy obedience classes can be detrimental rather than helpful if you're not careful about which method is being used. Are they addressing aggressive behavior or - maybe unknowingly - are their methods making your dog more aggressive? Does he display this aggressive behavior towards anyone else? I'm sure there are others in this forum who are more qualified than I to give you advice - just my two cents worth.


----------



## Gleepers (Apr 20, 2016)

Penny is almost 2 and still does this with me occasionally. I think it’s because I spend 90% of my time with her and she forgets that Im not the same as her. 

When it happens I re establish who is boss. Ill stand straight, hands in hips and give a firm NO. Then run obedience drills for a few min. Sits, downs, stays, heals etc. A nice reminder that I’m boss and give the commands in this relationship. Depending on where my nerves are at that point sometimes it’ll be followed by a quick lecture on how in this house I’m the supreme ruler of their universe. Obviously they don’t understand a word I’m saying but it brings about a similar reaction as when my kids pull forth the lecture. “Oh geeze, Moms pissed, we screwed up”. It makes me feel better at least.


----------



## Carolina Golden! (Jan 15, 2018)

I appreciate your reply. My golden retriever Gus doesn't act this way around my husband or son, it is just me. The class he is taking right now is puppy kindergarden and they just teach some basic things like sit, stay, socializes with other dogs. Gus was having the aggressive behavior before he started class. I knos he is a puppy and is full of energy. Do you think when we have him neutered he will calm down some?

Thanks!


----------



## Carolina Golden! (Jan 15, 2018)

Thank you for your reply, at least I know I'm not alone dealing with this behavior. I have felt also that Gus thinks I am like him because I am with him more than anyone else in the family and most of his care is from me.


----------



## Anele (Dec 12, 2014)

I can't say for sure since I'm not there, but you may inadvertently be teaching your puppy to resource guard.

If your puppy has something he shouldn't, then you need to teach him to trade... for something better. 

If your puppy is going after something he shouldn't, then you need to teach him to leave it... because you will offer him something better. It's better to teach both of these skills when you are not in an emergency situation. In other words, you do this as part of your training.

Your puppy isn't trying to be your boss or take over the world. He's just curious and interested in the world around him. And probably always seemingly hungry, haha! This is how he learns and becomes a confident puppy.

By teaching him that YOU are the giver of even BETTER things, then you become the one he will look to for guidance and love and rewards. 

Now, if he's doing this in play, which he very well could be (not at the times he's got something he shouldn't-- then this is more guarding)-- he probably just needs a nap in the crate or a little time to quiet down with a chew in an expen. Usually it means they are overstimulated.


----------



## Carolina Golden! (Jan 15, 2018)

Anele,
Thank your for your response, it is very helpful.


----------



## gdgli (Aug 24, 2011)

I have had dogs that want to play and what they will do is grab my clothing and tug in order to engage. They have also played by rough housing with me which included mouthing my arm. It makes me laugh, every once in a while I will give an "Ah-ah" or "Ouch" (even though not necessary, they have good bite inhibition) just to see if we are communicating properly. Is your dog doing this?


----------



## JBLAY05 (Feb 27, 2018)

OMG my girl does this exact same thing! If I take something off her that she wants to chew (and isnt supposed to) and I walk off she comes after me and bites and growls! I usually tell her no firmly and if that doesn't work I will put her in the bathroom and shut the door (and stand outside the door) for like 2 mins and by the time I open the door back up and ask her if shes going to be nice and shes calm and comes over to me quietly


----------

